# Young Twin Girls Spread Racist Hate Through Music



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The Story

View attachment 80539

_Singers Lamb and Lynx Gaede may look like Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen, but their songs send a message of White Nationalism that some call dangerous. (ABC News)_



Primetime-ABC.com said:


> Known as "Prussian Blue" - a nod to their German heritage and bright blue eyes - the girls from Bakersfield, Calif., have been performing songs about white nationalism before all-white crowds since they were nine.
> 
> "We're proud of being white, we want to keep being white," said Lynx. "We want our people to stay white &#8230; we don't want to just be, you know, a big muddle. We just want to preserve our race."


I was at a friends house tonight and we happened to of stumbled acrossed this story on Primetime from ABC. These girls are so amazingly brainwashed...I couldn't believe it. Its too unfortunate that they are home schooled by a very racist mother who probably never even made it out of high school to begin with. They spoke of how much they loved Hitler and how much of a great man he was. They also speak about Hitler's deputy Fuhrer, Nazi Rudolf Hess, and how he did nothing but try and spread peace. When it came down to it...the interviewer asked the twins if they realized that Hitler killed over 6 million Jews...and they said it was an over exaggeration and that that many Jews didnt exist back then.

Just when you think America has come along way since the 1950s...you see stuff like this in the media and it begins to make you wonder.

What was even more shocking is at the end the girls sent a bunch of white nationalist crap to Katrina victims as aid and they went to go deliver it to them. They were stopped by this white woman who told them that if they were only there to serve white people to get the hell out. I thought that was pretty powerful considering the negative image the twins were sending.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

One of Sugg's songs is a fantasy piece about a possible future racial war that goes: "Let the cities burn, let the streets run red, if you ain't white you'll be dead."









prussianblue.net


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Terrible, but I bet its a 2-way street.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?


Here we go, the one way race card again........

Very unfortunate though, 2 girls that age, arent even old enough to make their own decesions.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The Story
> 
> View attachment 80539
> 
> ...


Hats off to that woman..


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Papagorgio said:


> Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?












sad that it's such young girls that have obviously been heavily influenced by their ignorant mom, but it's not like black people don't rap about killing whites and black power and sh*t...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

I personally wouldn't want anything to do with that "movement", but I respect their right to excist.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

poor kids.... its a shame they have that woman for their father. but it seems the grandfather is the one to really blame.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

If they are 18 then







and quit it, and tell them to write a song about that, while they raise my 2 white kids, since they are so concerned about preserving the race.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> its a shame they have that woman for their father.


Their mom's their dad?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> If they are 18 then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you beat me to it..










those are some hot (too young still) racist white bitchs...

im gonna go out on a limb here but in my personal experiance black women are the most racist people the planet.. its unfortunate because these dumb white girls probably dont know anythign abotu black people or other races except to hate them..

the ultimate irony would be for rkelly to make a video pissing on these two hoe bags tehn giving them the stove pipe, now that wouldbe funny as hell..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?


:nod:

sad that it's such young girls that have obviously been heavily influenced by their ignorant mom, but it's not like black people don't rap about killing whites and black power and sh*t...
[/quote]

I don't think that what they are doing is right, but that is completely true... Rap is far worse with all the sh*t they say, and it's accepted. Whats also worse is that we've got 'History Months' and days and all sorts of Fill in the blank Ethnic Pride sh*t going on, but the second anyone even starts to open their mouth with pride in european heritage, it's seen as 'hate' and 'rascism'.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> If they are 18 then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you beat me to it..










those are some hot (too young still) racist white bitchs...

im gonna go out on a limb here but in my personal experiance black women are the most racist people the planet.. its unfortunate because these dumb white girls probably dont know anythign abotu black people or other races except to hate them..

the ultimate irony would be for rkelly to make a video pissing on these two hoe bags tehn giving them the stove pipe, now that wouldbe funny as hell..
[/quote]
Yup I second that I'd f*ck em silly as long as they are 18


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?


:nod:

sad that it's such young girls that have obviously been heavily influenced by their ignorant mom, but it's not like black people don't rap about killing whites and black power and sh*t...
[/quote]

I don't think that what they are doing is right, but that is completely true... Rap is far worse with all the sh*t they say, and it's accepted. Whats also worse is that we've got 'History Months' and days and all sorts of Fill in the blank Ethnic Pride sh*t going on, but the second anyone even starts to open their mouth with pride in european heritage, it's seen as 'hate' and 'rascism'.
[/quote]

And deemed as immoral from our Federal Government.

While I understand this sh*t is in rap music as well...I never thought anyone could have such respect for a man who wanted nothing more but ethnic cleansing to a race he never even fitted into.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?


:nod:

sad that it's such young girls that have obviously been heavily influenced by their ignorant mom, but it's not like black people don't rap about killing whites and black power and sh*t...
[/quote]

I don't think that what they are doing is right, but that is completely true... Rap is far worse with all the sh*t they say, and it's accepted. Whats also worse is that we've got 'History Months' and days and all sorts of Fill in the blank Ethnic Pride sh*t going on, but the second anyone even starts to open their mouth with pride in european heritage, it's seen as 'hate' and 'rascism'.
[/quote]

And deemed as immoral from our Federal Government.

While I understand this sh*t is in rap music as well...I never thought anyone could have such respect for a man who wanted nothing more but ethnic cleansing to a race he never even fitted into.
[/quote]

Don't think he really wanted ethnic cleansing; he used the jews & other races as a scapegoat to rouse the people behind him. He was a brilliant psychopath. Knew what to do to get power, and knew how to get people to blindly follow. And he knew that even though he looked nothing like the master aryan race it wouldn't matter to the people one bit. Too bad he used his talent for evil. Imagine how much good he could have brought to the world...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?


:nod:

sad that it's such young girls that have obviously been heavily influenced by their ignorant mom, but it's not like black people don't rap about killing whites and black power and sh*t...
[/quote]

I don't think that what they are doing is right, but that is completely true... Rap is far worse with all the sh*t they say, and it's accepted. Whats also worse is that we've got 'History Months' and days and all sorts of Fill in the blank Ethnic Pride sh*t going on, but the second anyone even starts to open their mouth with pride in european heritage, it's seen as 'hate' and 'rascism'.
[/quote]

And deemed as immoral from our Federal Government.

While I understand this sh*t is in rap music as well...I never thought anyone could have such respect for a man who wanted nothing more but ethnic cleansing to a race he never even fitted into.
[/quote]

Don't think he really wanted ethnic cleansing; he used the jews & other races as a scapegoat to rouse the people behind him. He was a brilliant psychopath. Knew what to do to get power, and knew how to get people to blindly follow. And he knew that even though he looked nothing like the master aryan race it wouldn't matter to the people one bit. Too bad he used his talent for evil. Imagine how much good he could have brought to the world...
[/quote]
There is one thing that he did bring good to though that people tend to look over. After WW1, Germany had such a horrible economy and countries wanted nothing but for them to pay for the whole g'dam thing. 35 billion dollars worth...not only that but were also only allowed to have a small little army. He was able to get him and his people out of that. It's too bad he did all the other things as well


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Here is a tissue. Have you ever listenened to Rap music?


:nod:

sad that it's such young girls that have obviously been heavily influenced by their ignorant mom, but it's not like black people don't rap about killing whites and black power and sh*t...
[/quote]

I don't think that what they are doing is right, but that is completely true... Rap is far worse with all the sh*t they say, and it's accepted. Whats also worse is that we've got 'History Months' and days and all sorts of Fill in the blank Ethnic Pride sh*t going on, but the second anyone even starts to open their mouth with pride in european heritage, it's seen as 'hate' and 'rascism'.
[/quote]

And deemed as immoral from our Federal Government.

While I understand this sh*t is in rap music as well...I never thought anyone could have such respect for a man who wanted nothing more but ethnic cleansing to a race he never even fitted into.
[/quote]

Don't think he really wanted ethnic cleansing; he used the jews & other races as a scapegoat to rouse the people behind him. He was a brilliant psychopath. Knew what to do to get power, and knew how to get people to blindly follow. And he knew that even though he looked nothing like the master aryan race it wouldn't matter to the people one bit. Too bad he used his talent for evil. Imagine how much good he could have brought to the world...
[/quote]
There is one thing that he did bring good to though that people tend to look over. After WW1, Germany had such a horrible economy and countries wanted nothing but for them to pay for the whole g'dam thing. 35 billion dollars worth...not only that but were also only allowed to have a small little army. He was able to get him and his people out of that. It's too bad he did all the other things as well








[/quote]

Yeah, true, he did. But when you wipe out the national debt at the expense of 6 million innocent Jewish lives, not to mention millions of German, American, Italian, Canadian, Australian, Belgium, French, British, New Zealand, Polish, Russian, (did I forget anyone) lives - both soldiers and civilians, bring about the genocide of not only a race but also of anyone with physical or mental disibilities, institute a regime of macabre medical human experimentation, and establish a false history based on the legend of Atlantis and Tibeten lineage, the world kind of tends to brush aside the fact that you got the economy back on its feet.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

its just their age. i mean so young and they are singing aobut that? oo wow


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they should feed those girls to a selection of the biggest and horniest black guys in jail. *********** that bitches.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> they should feed those girls to a selection of the biggest and horniest black guys in jail. *********** that bitches.


That'll just prove their point.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

but it would be funny because they would think they are now un pure LOL


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Does anyone know if they are going to tour soon?? I would love to get some show information.


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have all their cd's! awesome!

j/k


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

rap isn't about black power these days. they would catch HELL or at least a politician would take action for political gain. surprised hillary clinton isn't workin on her 2008 campaign with this one.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.

And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. Black power is not a racist term.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.
> 
> And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. Black power is not a racist term.


Cyrus, how is the Yahoo sports pick em going.

And, that is all rap music does is take a quick jab at something. Maybe take out your will smith and put in some real rap, and you will find it all over.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.
> 
> And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. *Black power is not a racist term.*


Bullshit. Unless, of course, you don't think '***********' is a rascist term either.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

cjdrew2 said:


> I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.
> 
> And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. *Black power is not a racist term.*


Bullshit. Unless, of course, you don't think '***********' is a rascist term either.
[/quote]
people who preach whit power also preach hate....black panthers did not do that


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

black power was only for EQUAL rights from being surpressed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.
> 
> And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. *Black power is not a racist term.*


Bullshit. Unless, of course, you don't think '***********' is a rascist term either.
[/quote]
Early hip-hop/rap, groups like Public Enemy, used their music/message as a way for black people to emancipate themselves, to spread a message of self-reflection: if you want to achieve something, you'll have to work for it. Spreading awareness that the black community had (and still has) a huge potential... one that too often goes to waste. That has nothing to do with racism (they may not have used to term 'Black power', but the message was power to yourself and your community, in order to make a step forwards as an individual and community), and is most definitely not comparable to '***********' by white supremacists: black power in that sense is aimed inwards (look at yourself if you want to improve your own life), *********** is nothing more than racism, one race being superior to another, and all the rubbish ideas that sprouts.

Above has nothing to do with race-based 'Black Power' ideology, however - I just want to point out that that term has a lot of different meanings, and that not all are simply a black version of '***********'.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.
> 
> And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. *Black power is not a racist term.*


Bullshit. Unless, of course, you don't think '***********' is a rascist term either.
[/quote]
Early hip-hop/rap, groups like Public Enemy, used their music/message as a way for black people to emancipate themselves, to spread a message of self-reflection: if you want to achieve something, you'll have to work for it. Spreading awareness that the black community had (and still has) a huge potential... one that too often goes to waste. That has nothing to do with racism (they may not have used to term 'Black power', but the message was power to yourself and your community, in order to make a step forwards as an individual and community), and is most definitely not comparable to '***********' by white supremacists: black power in that sense is aimed inwards (look at yourself if you want to improve your own life), *********** is nothing more than racism, one race being superior to another, and all the rubbish ideas that sprouts.

Above has nothing to do with race-based 'Black Power' ideology, however - I just want to point out that that term has a lot of different meanings, and that not all are simply a black version of '***********'.
[/quote]








Thank you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.
> 
> And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. *Black power is not a racist term.*


Bullshit. Unless, of course, you don't think '***********' is a rascist term either.
[/quote]
people who preach whit power also preach hate....black panthers did not do that
[/quote]

WTF? Black Panthers were VERY MUCH racist...

They wouldnt serve to ANYBODY BUT black people. If white people did that..they would be deemed as a racist.

_ it is a call to reject the racist institutions and values of this society. _
Yet they can make a black institution? Riiiiiight.

If black power is okay, then surely *********** is okay....asian power is okay...mexican power is okay...indian power is okay...and above all power to the muts...because we are all one.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I have been listening to hip hop and rap all my life and very very very seldom someone might take a quik jab at something. Never have i heard anyone make a complete song about white poeple.
> 
> And black power does not mean .lets hate whites. *Black power is not a racist term.*


Bullshit. Unless, of course, you don't think '***********' is a rascist term either.
[/quote]
people who preach whit power also preach hate....black panthers did not do that
[/quote]

WTF? Black Panthers were VERY MUCH racist...

They wouldnt serve to ANYBODY BUT black people. If white people did that..they would be deemed as a racist.

_ it is a call to reject the *racist institutions *and values of this society. _
Yet they can make a black institution? Riiiiiight.

If black power is okay, then surely *********** is okay....asian power is okay...mexican power is okay...indian power is okay...and above all power to the muts...because we are all one.
[/quote]
Notice racist......thanks


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

You can't solve rascism with more rascism...

I mean, that's the most ridiculous idea I have ever heard. The only reason people put up with 'Black Power' and similar ideologies is because they feel guilty on some level for past injusticies (which they shouldn't) that they are not responsible for, and feel as if they speak out they will be deemed rascist themselves. There's so much reverse discrimination going on now its freaking ridiculous. That's the problem with being overly PC.
I personally think the right approach is the one Bill Cosby has taken.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

mest up


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> You can't solve rascism with more rascism...
> 
> I mean, that's the most ridiculous idea I have ever heard. The only reason people put up with 'Black Power' and similar ideologies is because they feel guilty on some level for past injusticies (which they shouldn't) that they are not responsible for, and feel as if they speak out they will be deemed rascist themselves. There's so much reverse discrimination going on now its freaking ridiculous. That's the problem with being overly PC.
> I personally think the right approach is the one Bill Cosby has taken.


Truer words have not been spoken in this thread. It's too bad the "black community" ridiculed him so much for his personal responsibility message. I guess the people ridiculing him want life handed to them and feel like others owe them something.


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The Story
> 
> View attachment 80539
> 
> ...


free country isnt it? let these girls do what they do to make a buck. what about rap music down grading white people and preaching black power to the kids, thats not right either but there are still a million rappers doing it and getting paid. why down these girls anyway, they are not targeting anyone.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

caribehunter said:


> The Story
> 
> View attachment 80539
> 
> ...


free country isnt it? let these girls do what they do to make a buck. what about rap music down grading white people and preaching black power to the kids, thats not right either but there are still a million rappers doing it and getting paid. why down these girls anyway, they are not targeting anyone.
[/quote]
Read other posts before you post


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i bet you their Grandpa is Johnny Rebel...

that guy sings the most racist sh*t ever...

one line i remember:

"I look down the low and what do i see?/ 2 cajuns pulling a *coloured chappie*(i wont type the word they use) on skiis"

ppl like them should be lynched...just like they used to do to innocent ppl.

johnny rebel...the ultimate douche

more bullshit


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> You can't solve rascism with more rascism...
> 
> I mean, that's the most ridiculous idea I have ever heard. The only reason people put up with 'Black Power' and similar ideologies is because they feel guilty on some level for past injusticies (which they shouldn't) that they are not responsible for, and feel as if they speak out they will be deemed rascist themselves. There's so much reverse discrimination going on now its freaking ridiculous. That's the problem with being overly PC.
> I personally think the right approach is the one Bill Cosby has taken.


Truer words have not been spoken in this thread. It's too bad the "black community" ridiculed him so much for his personal responsibility message. I guess the people ridiculing him want life handed to them and feel like others owe them something.
[/quote]

It's so great to see words of wisdom. And it's so true about how sad it is that so much of the black population feels that it is owed a handout in life. They should listen to Bill C because he speaks the truth.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

they're hot.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

in most the rap i used to listen to didnt seem to have anything as racist as these two girls have and
what they said about hitler is scary


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Their mom is poisning those girls with her message of hate. CPS should take those girls away and deprogram them.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

they should put those 2 little girls in foster care...in the ghetto...lol

teach them a lesson.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

If they were 18, and were willing to, Id bone the sh*t out of them broads. There going to be hot lookin ina fgew more years (When Legal)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

any bets on how soon they will be in Penthouse?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Puff said:


> they should put those 2 little girls in foster care...in the ghetto...lol
> 
> teach them a lesson.


Teach them a lesson? You would prove them right in their minds and solidify their ignorant views forever.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Now that white people are doing it it is considered racist and controversial? Hypocrisy at its finest.

I am not a supporter of racism, but I think this is pretty funny.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> they should put those 2 little girls in foster care...in the ghetto...lol
> 
> teach them a lesson.


Teach them a lesson? You would prove them right and solidify their ignorant views forever.
[/quote]

how are tehre views ignorant if you say it would prove tehre viws to be right and solidify them?

ding ding ding.. 10 points awarded to me for pointing out hypocracy in a post!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> they should put those 2 little girls in foster care...in the ghetto...lol
> 
> teach them a lesson.


Teach them a lesson? You would prove them right and solidify their ignorant views forever.
[/quote]

how are tehre views ignorant if you say it would prove tehre viws to be right and solidify them?

ding ding ding.. 10 points awarded to me for pointing out hypocracy in a post!
[/quote]

Wrong. I should have said 'prove them right _in their minds_.' My mistake, but it's obvious what I meant. Don't you have anything better to do?

Ack! I'd also just like to point out that in my Windows Taskbar, this internet explorer window reads "Young Twin Girls Spread..." Dirty, dirty...... Good thing nobody is looking over my shoulder.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

While I don't buy into white nationalism music, they can create music with whatever they want.

If some people aren't mentally strong enough to face this reality, then too bad.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

double post


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> im gonna go out on a limb here but in my personal experiance black women are the most racist people the planet..


I beg to differ. I know many black girls who adore their white husbands/boyfriends and don't want anything to do otherwise.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

heres some rap lyrics that have racism in them

"*Kill the white people; we gonna make them hurt; kill the white people; but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha*";
"Kill d'White People"; --Apache, Apache Ain't sh*t, 1993, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.

"Like my ****** from South Central Los Angeles they found that they couldn't handle us; Bloods, CRIPS, on the same squad, with the Essays up, and #REMOVED#, it's time to rob and mob and *break the white man off something lovely*";
--"The Day the ****** Took Over"; Dr Dre, The Chronic, 1993, Interscope Records, under Time Warner in 1993.

"*Swing by on the pale guy. . . . break him in the neck. . . . the guerrilla with the poison tip. . . . shaking pinky up on a dull-ass ice-pick . . . this is Lench Mob. . . . devil, what you want to do; when you see the boot, knew your head is hoohoo ";*
--"King of the Jungle"; Da Lench Mob, Planet of da Apes, 1994, Priority Records, Thorn EMI; now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.

FYI
I LISTEN TO RAP


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Guess I am the only person with some guts to say its not over unfortunally. Aerated and re-energized.

Two thirteen year old girls are such a threat, it shows society has no confidence and for damn good reason.










Its f*cking fantastic.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's funny...

because it seems like the whole population of North America is blind to the idea of 'reverse racism'.

black guys can talk about killing *******, killing police, killing whores...

then white people say something about the black ppl looting after the hurricance (as an example)...all of a sudden, everyone is racist...

reverse racism is HUGE nowadays.

when i applied to the RCMP (and got accepted) i was reading through some stuff.

did you know that white males have to score .3 higher out of a total of 5 points for the exam...

or in other words, east indian, native american, and african americans can score almost a full half point LESS than white ppl...and still get accepted ahead of the white guy..

i feel that is wrong.

its the f*cking police...and they're taking a guy with a lower score because of the colour of their skin...that is bullshit...pure bullshit. would you feel comfortable if your police force was taking LESS QUALIFIED ppl just because of their colour?? if it was me, i would want the people with the best scores, and best qualifications, i couldnt be arsed to care what colour they are.

im smarter than them, have better memory and comprehension than them...but THEY get picked first because of their colour...

that makes me feel discriminated against...but if i said anything, id be called a racist.

*for the record, no coloured dudes got picked ahead of me, so im not bitter about anything, yet. but its still something to consider. i got a sweet score, but turned them down cause of my age at the time*


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

heres some more

"****** in the church say:* kill ****** all night long. . . . the white man is the devil.* . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; *drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.* . . . let's go and* kill some *********. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because *I shot a white baby*; I said; I said; I said: *kill ****** all night long.* . . . *a #REMOVED# dumping on your white ass*; f*ck this rap sh*t, #REMOVED#, I'm gonna blast. . . . *I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground"*;
"Kill ******"; --Menace Clan, Da Hood, 1995, Rap-A-Lot Records, Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of what was called Thorn EMI and now is called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.

"*A fight, a fight, a #REMOVED# and a white, if the #REMOVED# don't win then we all jump in. . . . smoking all [of] America's white boys";*
--"A Fight"; Apache, Apache Ain't sh*t, 1993, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.

"I kill a devil right now. . . . I* say kill ****** all nightey long*. . . .*I stabbed a f*cking Jew with a steeple*. . . .* I would kill a cracker for nothing, just for the f*ck of it*. . . . Menace Clan *kill a cracker; jack 'em even quicker. . . . catch that devil slipping; blow his f*cking brains out"*;
"f*ck a Record Deal"; -- Menace Clan, Da Hood, 1995, Rap-A-Lot Records, Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI; called The EMI Group since 1997, United Kingdom.

"Now I'm black but black people trip 'cause *white people like me; white people like me I but don't like them. . . . I don't hate whites, I just gotta death wish for motherfuckers that ain't right"*;
--"Race War"; Ice-T, Home Invasion, 1993, Priority Records, Thorn EMI; now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.

"To all my Universal Soldier's: stay at attention while I strategize an invasion; *the mission be assassination, snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard around the world;* my plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage. . . . see, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler. . . . lyrical specialist, underworld terrorist. . . . keep the unity thick like mud. . . . I pulling out gats , launching deadly attacks";
--"Blood for Blood"; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, 1997, Wu-Tang Records, Priority Records, The EMI Group, United Kingdom.

*"He preys on old white ladies [who] drive the Mercedes* with the windows cracked. . . . you should've heard the bitch screaming. . . . *sticking guns in crackers' mouths*. . . . the cops can't stop it. . . . remember 4-29-92, come on; Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you, *cracker; we've been through your area, mass hysteria;* led by your motherfucking Menace Clan";
--"Mad #REMOVED#"; Menace Clan, Da Hood, 1995, Rap-A-Lot Records, Noo Trybe Records, Time Warner, USA.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Puff said:


> it's funny...
> 
> because it seems like the whole population of North America is blind to the idea of 'reverse racism'.
> 
> ...



















Very, very true. Nice way to put it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

in vancouver right now there is an east indian construction worker...

he is taking his company and i think the government to court because he says he just wants to wear his turban, WITHOUT a hard hat.

im sorry, but if you work with other people, then you gotta go by the same rules.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Now that white people are doing it it is considered racist and controversial? Hypocrisy at its finest.
> 
> I am not a supporter of racism, but I think this is pretty funny.


Just in case people are getting the wrong impression from when I started this thread, I am against every form of racism...It's just that this story hit close to home considering its in California...and in Bakersfield which is no more than 4 hours away driving. Our public school system is so diverse here there isn't much room for racism...which explains a lot considering their home schooled. It's sad that their mother blinds them from getting a taste of all the different cultures in the world.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Now that white people are doing it it is considered racist and controversial? Hypocrisy at its finest.
> 
> I am not a supporter of racism, but I think this is pretty funny.


Just in case people are getting the wrong impression from when I started this thread, I am against every form of racism...It's just that this story hit close to home considering its in California...and in Bakersfield which is no more than 4 hours away driving. Our public school system is so diverse here there isn't much room for racism...which explains a lot considering their home schooled. It's sad that their mother blinds them from getting a taste of all the different cultures in the world.
[/quote]

Yeah, I didn't take your post in the wrong way. But just the people that say "omg racist bitches hate crimez! wtf are they doing making music!!1" are pretty ignorant to other forms of music.

But, it is very wrong what their mom is teaching them... and very sad =/


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

you f-ing ****'s are saying 13yr girls are good looking

wow


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I think it is to funny with all this reverse racism sh*t you guy's are spewing out your mouth's..................not one person in this whole thread ever said that it is ok for another race to discriminate another. And if someone ever did then they are a retard. Half of these post's are pointless.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

what theyre doing is wrong

fuk they are so hot











Fresh said:


> you f-ing ****'s are saying 13yr girls are good looking
> 
> wow


its all right for me to say it im still 13 :rasp:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I think it is to funny with all this reverse racism sh*t you guy's are spewing out your mouth's..................not one person in this whole thread ever said that it is ok for another race to discriminate another. And if someone ever did then they are a retard. Half of these post's are pointless.


Okay buddy... Not in those words, but the point WAS brought up that these girls have created an uproar over some rascist music, while at the same time rap has gone unnoticed for years expelling the same disgusting bullshit message. If you weren't able to get that, maybe you should read through a few more times.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can't wait till they do a remix with p.diddy...whoomp..whoomp


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> I think it is to funny with all this reverse racism sh*t you guy's are spewing out your mouth's..................not one person in this whole thread ever said that it is ok for another race to discriminate another. And if someone ever did then they are a retard. Half of these post's are pointless.


 repost.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I think it is to funny with all this reverse racism sh*t you guy's are spewing out your mouth's..................not one person in this whole thread ever said that it is ok for another race to discriminate another. And if someone ever did then they are a retard. Half of these post's are pointless.


Okay buddy... Not in those words, but the point WAS brought up that these girls have created an uproar over some rascist music, while at the same time rap has gone unnoticed for years expelling the same disgusting bullshit message. If you weren't able to get that, maybe you should read through a few more times.
[/quote]

It hasn't gone unnoticed for years. NWA (****** wit attitude) had an uproar about their racism and hatred. They were even notified by the FBI and many dsitributers were hesitant about distrubiting their music. One company even dropped them. There's always been some sort of awareness of the racism. It's just the Black hatred towards white america has been so abundant that we've sort of gone numb to it...a bit indifferent. Mainly because black on white crime are regular crimes that you see everyone else committing (robberies, muggings, etc).

The reason there are larger protests about white racism or nazi alliances is because of the large scale harm that hitler did with his regime. Not to mention the KKK and their acts of racial hate like lynchings, cross burnings, terrorizing, etc. Now, when we hear ***********, we think of hitler, the KKK and it sparks a message.

But, what happens when you hear about black racism? Not much, because to be honest, they're all really all bark and no bite. The ******* and crackas that they talk so much sh*t about are really the people that are promoting, distributing, and selling their music. They're not going to bite the hand that feeds them. The only true pro-black movement that I would have feared in the past were the Black Panthers, but even they've moved to a more peaceful route.

Double standards? Hell yes. But you have to look at to why there are double standards, not just the people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> I think it is to funny with all this reverse racism sh*t you guy's are spewing out your mouth's..................not one person in this whole thread ever said that it is ok for another race to discriminate another. And if someone ever did then they are a retard. Half of these post's are pointless.


Okay buddy... Not in those words, but the point WAS brought up that these girls have created an uproar over some rascist music, while at the same time rap has gone unnoticed for years expelling the same disgusting bullshit message. If you weren't able to get that, maybe you should read through a few more times.
[/quote]

It hasn't gone unnoticed for years. NWA (****** wit attitude) had an uproar about their racism and hatred. They were even notified by the FBI and many dsitributers were hesitant about distrubiting their music. One company even dropped them. There's always been some sort of awareness of the racism. It's just the Black hatred towards white america has been so abundant that we've sort of gone numb to it...a bit indifferent. Mainly because black on white crime are regular crimes that you see everyone else committing (robberies, muggings, etc).

The reason there are larger protests about white racism or nazi alliances is because of the large scale harm that hitler did with his regime. Not to mention the KKK and their acts of racial hate like lynchings, cross burnings, terrorizing, etc. Now, when we hear ***********, we think of hitler, the KKK and it sparks a message.

But, what happens when you hear about black racism? Not much, because to be honest, they're all really all bark and no bite. The ******* and crackas that they talk so much sh*t about are really the people that are promoting, distributing, and selling their music. They're not going to bite the hand that feeds them. The only true pro-black movement that I would have feared in the past were the Black Panthers, but even they've moved to a more peaceful route.

Double standards? Hell yes. But you have to look at to why there are double standards, not just the people.
[/quote]

I hate ****** because they always give me fortunes which are untrue. Wan-ton motherfockers!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

This will be their fate in 10 years'

EDIT: Since when did we start allowing clips from porn? You've been here long enough to know that we dont...so don't do it.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BLA BLA BLA LETS JUST KILL THEM ALLL


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

what im getting from this thread is rap/hip hop is/ has always been a way for blacks to unite, come together, suport heritage
but when white mucicians do the same they are racist pigs
whether you believe it or not there is a double standard


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Now this is turning into a good discussion. It's like race day in the lounge.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hate ****** because they always give me fortunes which are untrue. Wan-ton motherfockers!


What part of "_4. No sexist or racist remarks. This is self explanatory. Dont do it. _" is unclear to you?

This thread is *NOT* an opportunity to spread racism or derogatory racial terms. This is an opportunity to discuss racism throughout today's culture.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

[quote name='Ms_Nattereri' date='Oct 21 2005, 04:30 AM' post='1239519']
The Story

_Just when you think America has come along way since the 1950s...you see stuff like this in the media and it begins to make you wonder. _

actually i think the exact opposite. since civil rights its all headed south. dont get me wrong im sure its all coinsidence....
anyways just remember, proud to be black is upstanding and outspoken, proud to be white is racist.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> The Story
> 
> _Just when you think America has come along way since the 1950s...you see stuff like this in the media and it begins to make you wonder. _
> 
> ...


Well thats one for the ages to debate...

What "actual," white nationality are you?? German?? Polish??French?? Scottish, etc.... etc...

Sure being proud to be black is upstanding and outspoken... But being white and proud is also the same... 
When you are proud to be white AND also agree with RACISM... Then being a proud white is definitely racist... 
But to be white and proud of your ancestry is totally a different thing... 
(I guess unless your uncle is Hitler or your father is Matthew Hale) or something similar..

Racism WAS not prevalent throughout the ages so being proud of who you are, no matter what race, SHOULD NOT be considered racism..

Ultimately there was slavery, but it did not begin with Whites enslaving blacks.... Unfortunately that is the biggest divide a majority of us(in america and canada,etc.) can conclude.... But that is nonsense...

Slavery and subsequently discrimination was/is (IMO) wrong. And here in America we are still dealing with the consequences(both Black and White.) And this will almost certainly continue for decades and maybe centuries...

In the end, those who do not believe in slavery, those who do not discriminate, should never be ashamed of who they are or where their ancestors are from... No matter black or white...And subsequently should not think they are being racist for being proud of that ancestry..

IN THE END...... CANT WE ALL GET ALONG????


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Im gonna go ahead and play the role of the horny-ignorant-male-chauvenist and say......

F**k those twins, they're old....

TaTu is the "in-twins"


















Which brings me to their new music video, "all about us".....anyone seen it yet?









As for my .01 cent on the whole issue of spreading racist hate through music...it shouldn't be an issue. Whether or not you like the fact, racism is prevalent through society....certain groups ONLY like hanging with certain groups, and then theres the fact that people just dont like other people! I can honestly say that I hate almost everyone and I can give a crapless about what they do.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> This will be their fate in 10 years'
> 
> EDIT: Since when did we start allowing clips from porn? You've been here long enough to know that we dont...so don't do it.


Wait a minute, Ms. Natt...how was that a porn clip? There was no nudity at all, there was no sound at all, only an implied inuendo of what was going on. The are avatars and smilies and plenty of posted pics that show a hell of a lot more nudity and blatant sexual activity than that clip, and yet those are permitted and this gets deleted? I'll respect your decision, but in my opinion that's not cool, Ms. Natt, not cool at all.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> This will be their fate in 10 years'
> 
> EDIT: Since when did we start allowing clips from porn? You've been here long enough to know that we dont...so don't do it.


Wait a minute, Ms. Natt...how was that a porn clip? There was no nudity at all, there was no sound at all, only an implied inuendo of what was going on. The are avatars and smilies and plenty of posted pics that show a hell of a lot more nudity and blatant sexual activity than that clip, and yet those are permitted and this gets deleted? I'll respect your decision, but in my opinion that's not cool, Ms. Natt, not cool at all.
[/quote]
Im sorry, but Im pretty sure the rest of staff would agree with me that a .gif image of guy doin' a chick doggy style is porn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I hate ****** because they always give me fortunes which are untrue. Wan-ton motherfockers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part of "_4. No sexist or racist remarks. This is self explanatory. Dont do it. _" is unclear to you?

This thread is *NOT* an opportunity to spread racism or derogatory racial terms. This is an opportunity to discuss racism throughout today's culture.
[/quote]


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

theyre cuter than the olsen twins

ps i HATE blacks and koreans... especially that one annoying guy wuts his name hifen highfin.. ?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I love ignorance!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This thread is *NOT* an opportunity to spread racism or derogatory racial terms. This is an opportunity to discuss racism throughout today's culture.


Isn't that the same difference?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> This thread is *NOT* an opportunity to spread racism or derogatory racial terms. This is an opportunity to discuss racism throughout today's culture.


Isn't that the same difference?








[/quote]

Um, nooooo...think about it


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone who looked at my comments as an attack on a race simply doesnt know me...


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I love ignorance!


You have to, you are from the United States. You were born with it, consider it a gift from society


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

And were do you call home?


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

The land of the free and the brave... USA

You from st. louis?? you asked were I was from....not where I was from.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

The dump they like to call Baltimore


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Racial strife has excisted in America since the Vikings landed on our shores and met the Native Americans. There are few people in America that have not had some level of cultural prejudice instilled in them by teaching or example. In our minds, we half know we are being unfair -and we half know we are right.

The important thing is, if you squint hard, you can see nipples!


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hold on.... THe vikings got here after the Native Americans?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

cjdrew2 said:


> Hold on.... THe vikings got here after the Native Americans?


Yeah, it's believed the Native Americans crossed over from Asia more than 12,000 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Hold on.... THe vikings got here after the Native Americans?


Yeah, it's believed the Native Americans crossed over from Asia more than 12,000 years ago.
[/quote]

Yep. But if were playing the history game, no one really got to the U.S for many years AFTER the Vikings landed in CANADA


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone who looked at my comments as an attack on a race simply doesnt know me...


Consider it your warning. We dont allow racial slurs on this board. Joking or not...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Anyone who looked at my comments as an attack on a race simply doesnt know me...


Consider it your warning. We dont allow racial slurs on this board. Joking or not...
[/quote]

Ive seen staff say worse?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone who looked at my comments as an attack on a race simply doesnt know me...


Consider it your warning. We dont allow racial slurs on this board. Joking or not...
[/quote]

Ive seen staff say worse?
[/quote]
When has staff ever said anything anything racist? Saying things such as "Wan-ton motherfockers!" and "******" is using racist terminology. You wouldnt go up to some chinese person and call them a ***** would you? Or a "Wan-ton motherfocker"?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wut if u are that race could u get away with it then?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

all that would do is make other people think they could do it also. If you ask me its just not the rite place for it. Im no mod though....so ill just shut the f*#$ up


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats relevant about whom was here first? if ownership is defined by longevity, then theres a great deal of misplaced societies in this world. unfortunately, nations rise and fall by war. and i can see this is quickly spreading into the never ending subject of how the evil white man flooded the virgin planes of the native american tribes and took the land right out from under them. its quite amazing how different the world actually is when you dive a little deeper than what you learned in 10th grade history class. i enjoy reading debates, even when heated, so long as all the members in the debate are actually making backed and relevant statements. if this is going to decay into how the white people raped and pillaged the "peaceful" native americans, then lets take everything with a grain of salt. but if we really want to open the flood gates, this can become quite deep. everyone has a point, and to every point theres no doubt a counter point. but if political advantages are the forefront of your motivations then the subject pertaining to anything within the rhelm of old fashioned debate is quite simply shewed front sight. 
in short, i hate minorities...wait no! i mean uh...i enjoy...basketball? what?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> all that would do is make other people think they could do it also. If you ask me its just not the rite place for it. Im no mod though....so ill just shut the f*#$ up


i hate when black people use the "N" word...n i cant say it back to them i cant stand most of the black kids in my skool...the y always callin me cracker n honlkey n sh*t....racist mother fuc***s


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah i dont like alot of black people neither. its just 3/4 of the black people making the other 1/4 of black people look bad. one of my closest freinds are black. but anyway im not sure if someone posted but can i get a link to one of there songs?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Racial strife has excisted in America since the Vikings landed on our shores and met the Native Americans. There are few people in America that have not had some level of cultural prejudice instilled in them by teaching or example. In our minds, we half know we are being unfair -and we half know we are right.
> 
> The important thing is, if you squint hard, you can see nipples!


lol dark nipples


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

rocker said:


> Racial strife has excisted in America since the Vikings landed on our shores and met the Native Americans. There are few people in America that have not had some level of cultural prejudice instilled in them by teaching or example. In our minds, we half know we are being unfair -and we half know we are right.
> 
> The important thing is, if you squint hard, you can see nipples!


lol dark nipples
[/quote]
WHO ARE THEY??????

I LIKE the one in the LEFT or BOTH IM NOT PICKY


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

*cough*racial double standard*cough*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> yeah i dont like alot of black people neither. its just 3/4 of the black people making the other 1/4 of black people look bad. one of my closest freinds are black. but anyway im not sure if someone posted but can i get a link to one of there songs?


be honest, you only have a black friend so you feel better about yourself huh? lol jk
i obviously agree. theres bad apples in every tree, doesnt mean the entire tree is a loss. but were not talking about trees here, were talking about sub-humanoids. thats right. androids. and when the military starts building them, were in for a whole new world! mechanical warriors my friends...the soon to be future! 
......this is the android forum isnt it?


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

any marxists in here? i think class and money has much more to do with it than race.

remember when the japanese were forced into concentration camps in the days of WWII? the japanese in california were a major competitor of the anglo farmers in california. so the anglo farmers lobbied and made flyers stating that the japanese were not to be trusted and that they should all be arrested and taken away. now the japanese in hawaii were not mainly farm owners as they were in california, they were farm workers. many of the farms in hawaii were owned by anglos who had japanese laborers. did they get taken away and stripped of most of their possessions? of course not. they were allowed to continue working for their anglo farm owners. doesnt this seem strange? the japanese bombed pearl harbor, which is in hawaii, yet they were not punished the way they were punished in california. its all about $$$

people think that black people have all the resources and opportunity as the rest of the country, but that is wrong. the majority of them are going to schools that are overcrowded, lacking in books, lacking in quality teachers, and lacking other resources that the average middle-class school has. if you cant get a decent education how are you supposed to make decent money? 50 years ago black people were getting shiit thrown at them and were being called names just for trying to go to a previously all white school.

native americans were exploited for their land, black people were exploited for their labor, and mexicans were exploited for both. that is why other minorites dont have it as bad as these groups. and why were they all exploited? its all due to capitalism. call me a communist if you will, but if you think that is an insult you better educate yourself before you talk anymore shiit.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MLK said:


> any marxists in here? i think class and money has much more to do with it than race.
> 
> remember when the japanese were forced into concentration camps in the days of WWII? the japanese in california were a major competitor of the anglo farmers in california. so the anglo farmers lobbied and made flyers stating that the japanese were not to be trusted and that they should all be arrested and taken away. now the japanese in hawaii were not mainly farm owners as they were in california, they were farm workers. many of the farms in hawaii were owned by anglos who had japanese laborers. did they get taken away and stripped of most of their possessions? of course not. they were allowed to continue working for their anglo farm owners. doesnt this seem strange? the japanese bombed pearl harbor, which is in hawaii, yet they were not punished the way they were punished in california. its all about $$$
> 
> ...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

MLK said:


> any marxists in here? i think class and money has much more to do with it than race.
> 
> remember when the japanese were forced into concentration camps in the days of WWII? the japanese in california were a major competitor of the anglo farmers in california. so the anglo farmers lobbied and made flyers stating that the japanese were not to be trusted and that they should all be arrested and taken away. now the japanese in hawaii were not mainly farm owners as they were in california, they were farm workers. many of the farms in hawaii were owned by anglos who had japanese laborers. did they get taken away and stripped of most of their possessions? of course not. they were allowed to continue working for their anglo farm owners. doesnt this seem strange? the japanese bombed pearl harbor, which is in hawaii, yet they were not punished the way they were punished in california. its all about $$$
> 
> ...


i didnt read you post cause my eyes hert







lol but i read the first sentince and i think i agreew tih you. i rent houses out in south philly section 8. section 8 is for people who need help from the government for some reason or the other. and the white people are worse then the black alot of times. its all just how you have bin brought up. but i still think all black people posest cirtan qualitys that i dont like. sometimes my black friend i was tellin you about(lol) say stuff and im just like thats just not rite now you sound like a getto thug.

another thing me and him have talked about is the word ni gger 
we both feel the same way. being a ni gger doesnt mean your black. it means your rude and dissrespectful trash. white people can be one black people and chinese. well thats just what we think on the word


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> any marxists in here? i think class and money has much more to do with it than race.
> 
> remember when the japanese were forced into concentration camps in the days of WWII? the japanese in california were a major competitor of the anglo farmers in california. so the anglo farmers lobbied and made flyers stating that the japanese were not to be trusted and that they should all be arrested and taken away. now the japanese in hawaii were not mainly farm owners as they were in california, they were farm workers. many of the farms in hawaii were owned by anglos who had japanese laborers. did they get taken away and stripped of most of their possessions? of course not. they were allowed to continue working for their anglo farm owners. doesnt this seem strange? the japanese bombed pearl harbor, which is in hawaii, yet they were not punished the way they were punished in california. its all about $$$
> 
> ...


i didnt read you post cause my eyes hert







lol but i read the first sentince and i think i agreew tih you. i rent houses out in south philly section 8. section 8 is for people who need help from the government for some reason or the other. and the white people are worse then the black alot of times. its all just how you have bin brought up. but i still think all black people posest cirtan qualitys that i dont like. sometimes my black friend i was tellin you about(lol) say stuff and im just like thats just not rite now you sound like a getto thug.

another thing me and him have talked about is the word ni gger 
we both feel the same way. being a ni gger doesnt mean your black. it means your rude and dissrespectful trash. white people can be one black people and chinese. well thats just what we think on the word
[/quote]

Thats bogus..... the word Nig ger obviously implies black people.. It was derived for that exact reason... Racist white people created the word to keep blacks down way befoer any civil rights movement, probably before the beginning of slavery in America...

Thats great its been taken out of context over the years.. Blacks use it one way.. Whites use it another... Just make up your wn word to describe trashy people.... That way others dont get confused and think you are talking about black people......

You didnt create the word, or give it its derived meaning, so I dont think you can dictate what it means.... Somewhere/someone else who hears you say it will always go back to the generalization of being racist or being deemed to balck people....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I'll tell you what,. when it comes to me getting some,a moterhfocker aint racist.
White. Chinese, Filipino, Blak, Mexican, Even German Braods. Brujo dont discriminate!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I'll tell you what,. when it comes to me getting some,a moterhfocker aint racist.
> White. Chinese, Filipino, Blak, Mexican, Even German Braods. Brujo dont discriminate!!!


AMEN brother... AMEN....

the p*ssy dont discriminate.

we will over come.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Be happy.. buy YOUR hitler smiley face baby tee TODAY!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Racial strife has excisted in America since the Vikings landed on our shores and met the Native Americans. There are few people in America that have not had some level of cultural prejudice instilled in them by teaching or example. In our minds, we half know we are being unfair -and we half know we are right.
> 
> The important thing is, if you squint hard, you can see nipples!


lol dark nipples
[/quote]
WHO ARE THEY??????

I LIKE the one in the LEFT or BOTH IM NOT PICKY















[/quote]

Remember those lesbians (whom everyone thought were sisters) back in 2002/3? Tatu is who they are.....and I didn't notice the nipples when I posted the picture until Bull pointed them out....thanks bull.

Black people, white people.
***** and asians......whatever. People are unknowingly prejudice and racists.....and thats the truth.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> people think that black people have all the resources and opportunity as the rest of the country, but that is wrong. the majority of them are going to schools that are overcrowded, lacking in books, lacking in quality teachers, and lacking other resources that the average middle-class school has. if you cant get a decent education how are you supposed to make decent money? 50 years ago black people were getting shiit thrown at them and were being called names just for trying to go to a previously all white school.
> 
> native americans were exploited for their land, black people were exploited for their labor, and mexicans were exploited for both. that is why other minorites dont have it as bad as these groups. and why were they all exploited? its all due to capitalism. call me a communist if you will, but if you think that is an insult you better educate yourself before you talk anymore shiit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Be happy.. buy YOUR hitler smiley face baby tee TODAY!


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Got to love diversity. It's so great to be able to explore other cultures at High School. You get to see so much crime, profanity, and innappropriate behavior because of it. It's so great.

ROFL?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Zim said:


> Got to love diversity. It's so great to be able to explore other cultures at High School. You get to see so much crime, profanity, and innappropriate behavior because of it. It's so great.
> 
> ROFL?


let me guess..........none of the white people are commiting crime either :rasp:


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

actually, white collar crime has been proven to be more damaging to people and society than street crimes.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I beg to differ.....why do you say that?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont really see a difference in Race (I also think it has to do with cash)... but I do think that white chix are typically better looking than black chix...

But my preference is def. brown chix...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I dont really see a difference in Race (I also think it has to do with cash)... but I do think that white chix are typically better looking than black chix...
> 
> But my preference is def. brown chix...


U cant help who your attracted to ya know..............I would fuk wit just about anything with a few exceptions.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I dont really see a difference in Race (I also think it has to do with cash)... but I do think that white chix are typically better looking than black chix...
> 
> But my preference is def. brown chix...


U cant help who your attracted to ya know..............I would fuk wit just about anything with a few exceptions.
[/quote]

:laugh:

That reminds of something I heard. Some of me and my friends I used to play a game with were in a chat, and one guy was showing pics of his girlfriend. Anyways, someone goes "oh man, i'd stick it in her ass. hell, at this point i'd f*ck a hole in a tree" and right before he said that one of our teammate gamers joined in the chat.







Cracked me up!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> I dont really see a difference in Race (I also think it has to do with cash)... but I do think that white chix are typically better looking than black chix...
> 
> But my preference is def. brown chix...


U cant help who your attracted to ya know..............I would fuk wit just about anything with a few exceptions.
[/quote]

Oh definitely , me tooo.... but I am saying if there was an immediate choice...


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

as long as she has a big ass i'm happy







color dont matter to me.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

teamevil said:


> as long as she has a big ass i'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all the same color on the inside: PINK. And also when the lights go out...hahha


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

lol







yup


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

teamevil said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there in my avatar


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Yeah I saw this on ABC last night.


----------

